# Porter Cable Framing Nailer help needed: can't turn depth adj dial



## Studly (Feb 27, 2009)

I have a new Porter Cable FC350B framing nailer. Works well except the silver dial to adjust the depth of the nails does not turn in either direction. I put a few drops off oil on it too, and it still doesn't move. 

Anyone have any ideas on how I can get this dial to work? What's the trick to getting it to turn?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

post a picture of it. you may need to play around with the air pressure setting on the compressor as well


----------



## Studly (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. You can see a photo of it here. And you can zoom in on that photo to get a closer look.

Regarding the compressor, I still can't turn the dial when it is disconnected from the air hose, so I don't think it's compressor related.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

try taking the pressure off the knob by pushing the nail guard up as you turn the knob..


----------



## Studly (Feb 27, 2009)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> try taking the pressure off the knob by pushing the nail guard up as you turn the knob..


Yup, tried that and no luck turning it.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

big pair of channel locks and some muscle..some reviews on amazon people complained it was tough to move...


----------



## Studly (Feb 27, 2009)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> big pair of channel locks and some muscle..some reviews on amazon people complained it was tough to move...


Good idea, except the dial is made of plastic, so I'm kind of worried I'll break it with too much force.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

are you sure there is no release like pushing it up or down while turning it?


----------



## Studly (Feb 27, 2009)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> are you sure there is no release like pushing it up or down while turning it?


Nope, there was no release, but I did pull out the channel locks and figured, what the heck, if it breaks it breaks, and then I'll return it. 

I was able to free it. When I looked more closely at the threads the silver adjustment dial travels on, I could see it was maxed out, turned all the way to the deepest setting. So I gave it a lot of pressure witht he pliers in the other direction and was able to free it, and now it seems to work fine. Must have just been stuck at the end of the thread. Weird that it came from the factory adjusted to the max depth ... I'd think it would be set at a more moderate setting.

Now I can turn it easily with my fingers.

Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

:wink2:.....................................


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

honestly after black and decker officially bought out porter cable about ten years ago all thier tools slowly became low quality home owner grade tools.. their air tools included


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

woodworkbykirk said:


> honestly after black and decker officially bought out porter cable about ten years ago all thier tools slowly became low quality home owner grade tools.. their air tools included



I agree. I have a FC350 that is about 14 years old and built like a tank and still in use. No depth control knob, only air pressure to adjust it.


----------

